# Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet, Warriors match



## DatSupadoopaballer

Havent been on in a while but this is good news per ESPN.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3494107


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

I like this a lot, I hope the Warriors don't match.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Good signing.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



Ruff Draft said:


> Good signing.


Hopefully in 7 days it will be good for the Clippers.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Surrounding Baron with plenty of offensive weapons, and a brick wall of defense in the paint is starting to look pretty good!


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*










Hopefully the W's don't match and this could mean goodbye to Q Ross. I wonder who'll sign him now. I still want Devin Brown as well!


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

NIce!!! I dont think the Warriors will match if they want to give Belinelli more time.
Yeah...goodbye Q. Ross!!


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

starts at 3 mil a year, so probably 3/10... not too bad and the Warriors probably wont match

good move from you guys IMO


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

I'm liking what the Clippers are doing... finally.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

They are finally using their brains. We are looking good so far.
If Warrior doesnt match, we are out of cap space, right?


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

I think it's done after this. Maybe guys like Bonzi, Skinner, etc. would come for minimum to fill out the bench?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

My guess is that the Warriors don't match since they got Maggette and have other needs like PG and Big Men.


----------



## M-Blade

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Wow ... anyone would think that our front office is competent. This could be a great pickup.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Solid pickup for the Clips. I was hoping the Celtics would get him...


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

i love this pickup....bootstrenf approves....


----------



## MicCheck12

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Man I remember when he scored like 28 on us.....


----------



## joser

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Oh man, I remember starting the thread hoping we can land on Azubuike. I really hope that we do. Oh man I hope the warriors doesn't match.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

If Ross leaves due to signing, I have to change my name, but to what? MTaylor1Fan or Kaman is Inzane hmm.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

i just have a bad feeling that GS will match just to screw us over because of the baron situation...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

maaan this is exciting this guy is a great player i mean he can give us 20 10 on any given night did you guys see what he did against us these past years? 
but damn 
why wouldnt the warriors match at just 3 mil? 
but once again
IM GLAD WE AINT STAYING PUT!!! THIS is great : )


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



qross1fan said:


> If Ross leaves due to signing, I have to change my name, but to what? MTaylor1Fan or Kaman is Inzane hmm.


how bout I LOVE EB :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Definate upgrade over Qross. When cassell left, Qross became expendeble. Id love to resign him, but all we will have is whatever is the vet minimnum i believe. Ive got to imagine another team will offer him a little bit more than that. 

But like marro said, 3 million is pocket change in today's nba. I wonder if warriors match? Or are they thinking ahead to biedrins and ellis extensions and luxury tax land, prehaps making that 3 million really 6 million?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

but still upset that we didnt use the cap space plus one or two of our contracts to go after a star though.

This is a good signing for clipper standards, but i dont think it really puts us like 2 seeds higher in the west or anything like that...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Considering how the Warriors just signed Maggette, they have said they'll give Belinelli playing time, and they still have to re-sign Ellis and Biedrins, there is a good chance they don't match this.

Good signing by the Clips, but a little puzzling since they have Gordon and Mobley.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Nice pickup for the Clipps. He's a swingman, so he'll be able to play both the SG and SF positions and provide some athleticism and scoring ability off the bench. I doubt Oakland will match since they just signed Maggs.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Good signing by the Clips, but a little puzzling since they have Gordon and Mobley.


Dunleavy was quoted saying that if he will play backup F to Thornton.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

You guys are quickly becoming my favorite team, after the Heat of course..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



Weasel said:


> Dunleavy was quoted saying that if he will play backup F to Thornton.


i havent seen him play much but cant gordon interchange between pg and sg?


----------



## joser

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



Weasel said:


> Dunleavy was quoted saying that if he will play backup F to Thornton.


I guess Thomas will be our back up PF.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> i havent seen him play much but cant gordon interchange between pg and sg?


Yeah but I wouldn't try it too much. Gordon plays more like a SG.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-nbarep18-2008jul18,0,3025994.story



> Golden State Warriors guard Kelenna Azubuike, a restricted free agent, signed an offer sheet with the Clippers on Thursday for a three-year deal worth $9 million. The Warriors have seven days to match it.


----------



## Number2

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Place your bets now.. before it goes lower, BECAUSE IT WILL ... I got mine at one @ 75/1 and another @ 45/1...
GO CLIPPERS !!! 



Code:


courtesy of http://www.vegasinsider.com/nba/odds/futures/
[B]ODDS TO WIN THE 2008-09 NBA FINALS[/B]
[U]Team	                 Open	Current[/U]
Los Angeles Lakers 	 5/2  	3/1 
Boston Celtics 	         7/2  	7/2 
New Orleans Hornets 	 7/1  	6/1 
San Antonio Spurs 	 7/1  	7/1 
Detroit Pistons 	 7/1  	7/1 
Phoenix Suns 	        10/1  	10/1 
Utah Jazz 	        12/1  	10/1 
Cleveland Cavaliers 	15/1  	12/1 
Houston Rockets 	15/1  	15/1 
Orlando Magic 	        15/1  	15/1 
Dallas Mavericks  	15/1  	18/1 
Philadelphia 76ers 	40/1  	20/1 
Toronto Raptors 	25/1  	20/1 
Denver Nuggets 	        22/1  	30/1 
Chicago Bulls 	        40/1  	30/1 
Golden State Warriors 	30/1  	35/1 
Washington Wizards 	30/1  	35/1 
Portland Trail Blazers 	50/1  	40/1 
Los Angeles Clippers 	75/1  	40/1 
Atlanta Hawks 	        50/1  	50/1 
New Jersey Nets 	50/1  	60/1 
Indiana Pacers 	        50/1  	60/1 
Miami Heat 	        200/1  	75/1 
Milwaukee Bucks 	150/1  	75/1 
Minnesota Timberwolves 	100/1  	75/1 
Charlotte Bobcats 	75/1  	75/1 
Sacramento Kings 	75/1  	75/1 
New York Knicks 	150/1  	100/1 
Seattle SuperSonics 	250/1  	250/1 
Memphis Grizzlies 	250/1  	300/1


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Does this mean that they have a deal in place for Mobley? Maybe sending him out for a big man? I could see a deal of Mobley, Thomas and a first rounder being sent to Seattle for Watson, Collison and Damien Wilkins.

PG: Baron Davis...Earl Watson...Brevin Knight
SG: Eric Gordon...Kelenna Azubuike...Mike Taylor
SF: Al Thornton...Damien Wilkins
PF: Nick Collison...Josh Powell
C: Chris Kaman...Marcus Camby...DeAndre Jordan

That's almost a lock for a playoff spot, IMO. Brand, Mobley and Thomas out, and Camby, Azubuike, Collison, Watson and Wilkins in isn't as bad as it could have been.


----------



## hutcht02

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Does this mean that they have a deal in place for Mobley? Maybe sending him out for a big man? I could see a deal of Mobley, Thomas and a first rounder being sent to Seattle for Watson, Collison and Damien Wilkins.
> 
> PG: Baron Davis...Earl Watson...Brevin Knight
> SG: Eric Gordon...Kelenna Azubuike...Mike Taylor
> SF: Al Thornton...Damien Wilkins
> PF: Nick Collison...Josh Powell
> C: Chris Kaman...Marcus Camby...DeAndre Jordan
> 
> That's almost a lock for a playoff spot, IMO. Brand, Mobley and Thomas out, and Camby, Azubuike, Collison, Watson and Wilkins in isn't as bad as it could have been.


I'm not trying to dis you or anything, but I think that's overspeculation. Mobley isn't going anywhere just because Azubuike is possibly coming in too, and in fact, I think Mobley is going to have a great year for us with all of the added passing.

Azubuike brings a lot to our team that Mobley doesn't have; they both play completely different styles. Mobley is more precise and Azubuike is free-flowing. Bringing in Kelenna adds another scorer, and means we can switch Mobley and Azubuike around to completely revamp our offense, depending on the type of defense we play. Mobley isn't going anywhere. We're just bringing in his opposite to make us that much stronger.

Think of how fun it would be to watch Baron Davis, Azubuike, Eric Gordon, Thornton, and Camby fastbreak. We would have a few guys out of position (Gordon and Thornton), but it's possible, and would be incredibly effective, especially now that we have Camby's amazing rebounding to start it.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



hutcht02 said:


> Azubuike brings a lot to our team that Mobley doesn't have; they both play completely different styles. Mobley is more precise and Azubuike is free-flowing. Bringing in Kelenna adds another scorer, and means we can switch Mobley and Azubuike around to completely revamp our offense, depending on the type of defense we play. Mobley isn't going anywhere. We're just bringing in his opposite to make us that much stronger.
> 
> Think of how fun it would be to watch Baron Davis, Azubuike, Eric Gordon, Thornton, and Camby fastbreak. We would have a few guys out of position (Gordon and Thornton), but it's possible, and would be incredibly effective, especially now that we have Camby's amazing rebounding to start it.


Well said, I agree completely. Mobley is going to be a very important piece for this team, signing Azubuike just gives them even more depth and flexibility. The fastbreak _is_ going to be a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

man the only guy i wish we wouldnt have is Fazekas....lets keep it real....he sucks.....
hes like the type of players that when in the game would probably make the whole team suck too


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

They just need to surround Baron with as many scorers as possible. If they can do all the small things like rebound, defend, etc that'd be great. The froncourt is held down pretty well, but I think they should add another back-up.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> man the only guy i wish we wouldnt have is Fazekas....lets keep it real....he sucks.....
> hes like the type of players that when in the game would probably make the whole team suck too


At least he is better than Paul Davis.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



matador1238 said:


> At least he is better than Paul Davis.


:lol:

hmmmm yeah i guess but damn if it were up to me deandre jordan would get paul davis and fazekas minutes


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

i think fazekas can be a decent backup big that can score off the bench....


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Fazekas is actually a pretty solid player. He's not going to shut anybody down on the defensive end, but he's very talented offensively and pulls down a fair amount of rebounds as well. Not to mention he comes very, very cheaply.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Fazekas is leaps and bounds ahead of jordan at this point. Not even close.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

It looks like a sure thing now that the Lakers declined to match the Warriors' offer sheet to Turiaf. They still have to re-sign Ellis and Biedrins as well, so I think we can go ahead and pencil KB in for the 08-09 roster.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

The Warrior is now at 32 million + 10 mil for Maggette. Assuming they give Biedrins and Ellis 10 mil each, they will be at 62 million. 
This year's cap is 58 million and tax level is at 71 million. Not sure how it works if it is between 58 and 71 mil. If teams dont need to pay tax under 71, then the Warriors can still spend 9 mill if they want to.
So I dont think it is a sure thing yet...


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Either way i wont be devastated. I prefer to use the cap space to trade for someone else. But if GSW doesnt match, thats fine.

If GSW does match i wont lose any sleep over it neither.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

i dont understand why some of you are like whatever about azabuike....
i dont know if you guys understand how good this guy is ...and for 3 mil? 

woah


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> i dont understand why some of you are like whatever about azabuike....
> i dont know if you guys understand how good this guy is ...and for 3 mil?
> 
> woah


Yeah I agree, for 3 mil he is a heck of a pickup. He has talent and definitely can help this team.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

little undersized for a SF though? dont get me wrong i know how good azubuike is and IMO he's worth more than 3 million per year but he's generously listed at 6'5' so there's going to be some problem playing him at the 3. he's got some beef though so perhaps that can make up for his lack of height. hopefully the clippers can sign a backup PG who can push the pace more so azubuike wont be exposed at the 3.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



DANNY said:


> little undersized for a SF though? dont get me wrong i know how good azubuike is and IMO he's worth more than 3 million per year but he's generously listed at 6'5' so there's going to be some problem playing him at the 3. he's got some beef though so perhaps that can make up for his lack of height. hopefully the clippers can sign a backup PG who can push the pace more so azubuike wont be exposed at the 3.


I don't think being 6'4'' or 6'5'' is going to make much of a difference. Maggette is 6'6'', and he couldn't defend anybody.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Well if we do sign him, then id like to see a mobley and thornton for artest and filler move pushed hard. We need just one more star caliber player for this lineup more than we need 3 near starter quality SG's on the roster. 

The other option is trading for AK, but that would mean not having space in 2010.


----------



## nauticazn25

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

so when is the 7 days up? friday at 12:01 ? or thursday 12:01?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Friday i believe.


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

On hoopshype the warriors are supposed to be signing Maurice Evans and not going to match the offer for Azubuike.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



Starbury03 said:


> On hoopshype the warriors are supposed to be signing Maurice Evans and not going to match the offer for Azubuike.


Good news. But if they're going after Evans, why not just match the offer to Azubuike? For 3 million/yr he's a bargain. Evans is probably going to cost them at least 2 million per, I would think.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

That's great news! I agree with Showtime, why sign Evans when they can make Azubuike who is a better fit for them and has already been on the team for 2 years now? Oh well, their loss is our gain!


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Maybe they want to pick up another 1 million dollar PG...


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Wow. LAC got away with this one. Buike is far more talented than Evans. I am digging this Clippers team.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Ok...now Azubuike should be a Clipper. 

Davis/Knight/Taylor
Mobley/Gordon
Thornton/Azubuike/William
Camby/Thomas/Powell
Kaman/Jordan/Fazekas

Front court and PG depth seems a little weak to me. I hope Jordan can play a little. We need to get rid of Knight!!!! I would love to trade for Earl Watson but Watson makes 6.2 million. Thats too much to pay for a backup, IMO. The "Thunders" have some nice expiring contracts in Wilcox and Donyell Marshall, I doubt they would trade with us for Mobley or Thomas. 
We need to take a look at Grizzles's Lowry, Conley and Crittenton. Mobley for Lowry + Milicic?? If we can only get rid of Knight, I like this deal. I dont think Mike Taylor has been signed yet, right?


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



matador1238 said:


> Ok...now Azubuike should be a Clipper.
> 
> Davis/Knight/Taylor
> Mobley/Gordon
> Thornton/Azubuike/William
> Camby/Thomas/Powell
> Kaman/Jordan/Fazekas
> 
> Front court and PG depth seems a little weak to me. I hope Jordan can play a little. We need to get rid of Knight!!!! I would love to trade for Earl Watson but Watson makes 6.2 million. Thats too much to pay for a backup, IMO. The "Thunders" have some nice expiring contracts in Wilcox and Donyell Marshall, I doubt they would trade with us for Mobley or Thomas.
> We need to take a look at Grizzles's Lowry, Conley and Crittenton. Mobley for Lowry + Milicic??


I don't think it's depth upfront they need, it's a scoring touch. None of the bench guys really score, or will score much.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



Ruff Draft said:


> I don't think it's depth upfront they need, it's a scoring touch. None of the bench guys really score, or will score much.


i think with time, alot of our bench players can be decent scorers.....i think that taylor and jordan need to develop fast for us to have a chance at the playoffs....

i see our lineup future 2nd unit as:

pg: taylor
sg: gordon
sf: azubuike
pf: thomas
ce: jordan

doesn't seem to bad at all....thomas has a bad rap for being a crap defender, but he makes up for it on the offensive side of the ball....great handles for a 6'10" pf and a 3 pt shot to boot.....and he rarely shows it, but thomas is very very athletic.....


mike taylor is another one of those shoot first athletic pgs....for our second unit, a shoot first pg might not be such a bad thing.....

azubuike is a good explosive wing that can hit the 3 and play some defense.....and he can back up both wing spots....great sigining, if it goes through....

gordon, might be a starter by the end of the year.....i really hope we didn't blow it big time by passing on bayless...summer league MVP.....anyways, gordon can get to the line to manufacture points when the offense stagnates...very "maggette-esque"...his shot has been cold, but he has good form and it is bound to come back to him.....

jordan, probably the biggest question mark on our roster.....he is the player that can potentially give us the boost to make it to the playoffs....so much physical potential, yet to be tapped.....


ball handling and passing seem like weakpoints, but that is not exclusive to the second unit...those two weakness are valid for our team as a whole.....i think we should mimic the dallas style of one pass, then iso....our players can't pass, but they can all score in isolation.....


i'm liking our team a lot.....i think that we will be that much stronger if we can sign livingston.....he is not a starter, but he can provide ball handling and passing, two of our weaknesses for peanuts in terms of money.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

wow thats crazy why would the warriors sign mo evans when they could sign azubuike? 
azubuike is waaaaay better and can give you 20+ a night if given the minutes
mo evans will prob average like less than 8 pts a game or something and damn how many sg/sf do they have already!

craaaazy!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

oh and what we really really need is someone who can score when we through those stretches that the team cant make anything, they cant stop anybody, turn it over like crazy....thats what we need somebody for to keep us in it during those stretches will...in other words someone who can score whenever he wants.....
will it be BD ? AL ? Azubuike!!! damn im really excited we got him


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Credit to the Clippers front office for rallying big time after EB stabbed them in the heart. The Camby acquisition was incredible, the Azubuike signing was genius (and a steal), and the trade they just made for Jason Hart was a nice finishing touch.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Anyone still going to call me names for having said months ago that if brand left, it would actually open up a lot of opportunities to improve this team?

This is what i was referring to. 

This is shaping up to be the most productive off season in clipper history.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



yamaneko said:


> Anyone still going to call me names for having said months ago that if brand left, it would actually open up a lot of opportunities to improve this team?
> 
> This is what i was referring to.
> 
> This is shaping up to be the most productive off season in clipper history.


I'll admit, I thought losing Brand was going to create a huge hole which would be tough to fill. But, to my amazement, the front office really stepped up and made a very savvy move. Who knows, you may have been right. It's a shame we'll never know how good they could have been with Brand and Baron Davis playing alongside each other, but that's a moot point now. I still would have preferred to keep Brand, but the acquisition of Camby was something I could never have seen coming. It looked like they would have to fill the void created by Brand with Thornton, or a significantly inferior PF, but as it turns out, they were able to get a perennial defensive POY for practically nothing. 

I'll give the front office a ton of credit at this point for making a tremendous recovery and filing Brand's shoes with a worthy replacement. I will also give you credit for being open to the possibilities of a team without Brand and having the fortitude to state your case on a regular basis. Although, you did say that Al Thornton would have been a suitable replacement for Brand at PF, which I still disagree with. I'm just glad they were able to pull off a miracle and steal Camby, because if they hadn't this team would still be in pretty bad shape without a true starting PF. Maybe Brand opting out was a blessing in disguise, but I don't think we'll really know that for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



yamaneko said:


> Anyone still going to call me names for having said months ago that if brand left, it would actually open up a lot of opportunities to improve this team?
> 
> This is what i was referring to.
> 
> This is shaping up to be the most productive off season in clipper history.


I'd admit you're right, but I won't agree with Michael Redd.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Cosign.

Clipper front office has really outdone themselves. Weve had nothing but strange decisions the last few years, and thats all of a sudden a distant memory with tihs offseason.

Anyone notice how baylor doesnt even to pretend to do anything anymore? When are we going to just give the GM title to dunleavvy? Hes been doing it for years now, its time to give him the title.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



yamaneko said:


> Anyone still going to call me names for having said months ago that if brand left, it would actually open up a lot of opportunities to improve this team?
> 
> This is what i was referring to.
> 
> This is shaping up to be the most productive off season in clipper history.


ummm, actually no....i'd still rather have brand over camby + azubuike....i know we all hate brand, but as a basketball player brand >>> camby + azubuike...


but i'm really liking the moves made by the FO after brand left...

by the way, no one actually called you names....we called michael redd a "yamastar".....

and the only issue i had with you was brand vs. redd and who would be a better franchise player...


and i'm still worried about the makeup of our team...all elite teams have a go-to player that is good for 20+ points per game....we don't have that yet, and besides thornton, i don't see any potential 20ppg scorer on our roster right now....and i would hate to have to rely on a 2nd year player to carry the scoring load....

that's why brand was so important...he anchored our defense *and* chipped in 20/10 every damn night.....one of the few true two way def/off players in the league today....i hate him as a person for stabbing us in the back, but he is a great player, no doubt about that......and i doubt that camby will replace his production on the court....


like show said, it is going to suck thinking about what could have been with baron/brand/kaman/thornton/gordon.....we could've been a great team....


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



> Late Tuesday night, the Warriors had reached an agreement with former Laker Maurice Evans on a three-year, $6.4 million deal. Soon afterward though, the deal unraveled a bit as Evans decided to hold out for more money.
> 
> If Evans signs with the Warriors, Golden State would likely let Azubuike go, according to a source. If not, they were more likely to match the Clippers offer. -- Los Angeles Daily News


Its not a sure thing yet....


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*



matador1238 said:


> Its not a sure thing yet....


When is the cutoff again? Tomorrow night at midnight? Fkng Mo Evans.


----------



## matador1238

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

i think so


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

warriors matched

god damnit
i knew the warriors werent stupid enough to let him go 
now what


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

Damn that sucks, stupid Evans I blame him.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Clippers sign Azubuike to offer sheet*

well, we now have money for livingston....yeah!!!


----------



## matador1238

Damn it....maybe we should go for Evans now....who else is out there?
Trade for Wilkens and Wilcox? Go for JR Smith, Ricky Davis, Bonzi Wells?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

i wouldnt mind jr smith


----------



## yamaneko

not a huge loss inasmuch as were talking with someone who would play 5-10 minutes a game for us barring injuries. 

Theres still Q Ross. Im LOL at maurice evans. I bet he will be hard pressed to get a better deal than warriors were offering from another team.


----------



## matador1238

Mobley for John Salmon + Abdur-Rahim! I dont think Kings will trade Ron Artest with us...he is a expiring contract....unless we trade Thornton.


----------



## joser

damnit. i really wanted Azuibuike that guy has some potential in this league. i'm seriously hating the warriors right now.


----------



## matador1238

joser said:


> damnit. i really wanted Azuibuike that guy has some potential in this league. i'm seriously hating the warriors right now.


Hate Evans....if he didnt hold out signing the contract....Azuibuike would be ours!!


----------



## joser

matador1238 said:


> Hate Evans....if he didnt hold out signing the contract....Azuibuike would be ours!!


Thats what i was thinking and we better not sign him.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Bummer. LAC has the motive it seems to go out and get the next guy. Good luck!


----------



## Showtime87

Too good to be true. Thanks a lot Mo.


----------



## qross1fan

Oh well. Now, let's go give Pargo his 3 year deal and sign Devin Brown to the minimum

Baron|Pargo|Hart
Mobley|Gordon|Brown
Thornton|Ross
Camby|Thomas|Fazekas
Kaman|Powell|Jordan

.


----------



## bootstrenf

we should use the money to resign ross and/or livingston...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

livingston? 
how about no......hes done lets accept that
and i wouldnt mind pargo aaaand devon brown
even ricky davis 
devon or rick could easily give us 15+ a night


----------



## bootstrenf

ElMarroAfamado said:


> livingston?
> how about no......hes done lets accept that
> and i wouldnt mind pargo aaaand devon brown
> even ricky davis
> devon or rick could easily give us 15+ a night


how about yes...we turned down iverson and pierce for this kid....you want all that to be for absolutely nothing???


----------



## bootstrenf

here's the official link:

Warriors keep Azubuike, match Clippers' offer



> OAKLAND, Calif. -- Kelenna Azubuike will return to the Golden State Warriors after the club matched the Los Angeles Clippers' three-year, $9 million contract offer for the shooting guard on Thursday.


link


----------



## matador1238

Lets go for Devon Brown and Dorell Wright


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

bootstrenf said:


> how about yes...we turned down iverson and pierce for this kid....you want all that to be for absolutely nothing???


didnt they renounce his rights? 
dont you think the clippers as an organization have given up on him making a comeback ?
i doubt they would sign him out of pity or even because he still has somewhat of a fanbase


----------



## qross1fan

If we do end up not getting anyone, I won't mind seeing us bring back Ruben Patterson. He played pretty well with us, and if we cut him just to give Thornton more playing time, I don't see why not, unless he did clash with the coach/players and something we didn't hear about it.

As far as other names, Bonzi Wells is still a free agent, Flip Murray, Kareem Rush, Ricky Davis, Kirk Snyder, Yakhouba Diawara are some names I think we could chase. Devin Brown is obviously the guy I want above all.


----------



## DANNY

****in maurice evans

never liked him when he was wearing purple and gold, now i hate him.


----------



## DANNY

i'll love to see QRoss back in LA. 

dunleavy practically love this guy to death. i'm surprised the clips havent made him an offer.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

who knows whats going on with q ross 
he is a weapon defensively and he knocked down the open j pretty consistently in my opinion he even started shooting from 3 early in the season (why did he stop?) 
so who knoows
and yeah unless ruben patterson become some kinda cancer in the locker room why get rid of him? 
he isnt much of an offensive threat but it didnt matter because he was helping us get W's 
azabuike would have been perfect
damnit
so i dont know who to get i say wells , davis or devon brown but i doubt we could get davis but who KNows 
but no one should complain about anything we have been doing 
THIS IS THE MOST NOISE THE CLIPPERS HAVE MADE EVER
in any off season whether it be media coverage or web coverage ....elton brand leaving could possibly be a blessing in 
disguise and look on the bright side **** we might be an exciting team to watch for a change for people who are NON clipper fans


----------



## yamaneko

no need for him really without cassell.

i still say lets use that 2 million in cap space, plus 1 or 2 of our contracts, and lets try a trade. Otherwise theres no point really to go out and get someone else, since wed be talking about a 5-10 minute a game player.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yamaneko said:


> no need for him really without cassell.
> 
> i still say lets use that 2 million in cap space, plus 1 or 2 of our contracts, and lets try a trade. Otherwise theres no point really to go out and get someone else, since wed be talking about a 5-10 minute a game player.


i guess but i dont know ....it would suck to see cuttino leave , tim thomas id probably could live without 
but hmmmm
we just need one GOOD SG and i think we are good (ricky davis type guy dunker, 3 pt shooter slasher)
but where o where can we find one 
:whistling:


----------



## gi0rdun

Too bad the Warriors got em. Were there always this man Clipper fans!?


----------



## yamaneko

ruben pat i wouldnt mind, but there must be something wrong with him. There was no reason to cut him when he was outplaying thornton and ross and others on the team, and theres no evident reason why no other team would give him the time of day. There must be some serious problem with him we dont know about


----------



## nauticazn25

what about sasha vujacic? he might be the outside shooting we need


----------



## joser

damnit. i really wanted azabuike. anyway, i like wells too. I think we are more in need of a big bodied SF more than anything.


----------



## yamaneko

Sasha is too much of a chucker IMO, i think he would drive dunleavvy absolutely bonkers. Plus he wants 5 million per, more than what hes worth, and more than we can pay him.


----------



## Showtime87

I like Devin Brown, but I wouldn't be opposed to Patterson or Wells. Azubuike would have been a perfect fit, but now that they've lost out on him, they have to go out and get somebody else. In all likelihood there are going to be injuries this year, when are there not with the Clippers? So, bringing a veteran like Brown or Wells who would be capable of playing big minutes in the event of an injury is probably a good idea.


----------



## bootstrenf

i like the bonzi wells idea....


----------



## yamaneko

Darius Miles in a heartbeat please


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> Darius Miles in a heartbeat please


There's a ton of interest in Miles, so he'll probably have his pick of at least a handful of teams. Somehow I doubt he would choose to sign here, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## yamaneko

Well if it was all equal money, id say hed come here, this is where he had the best time playing. Who knows. 

Matter of fact no matter what the contract is he would be getting the same money I think because its portland who has to pick up the tab on it.


----------



## matador1238

Evans signs with the Hawks....


----------



## yamaneko

if were not going to get miles lets just forget about it. Keep that roster spot open. No sense to pay 2 million to a 5 minute player. We are set at all positions.

Kaman, Camby, Thomas, will get all the center minutes. Camby, Thomas, Thornton will get all the PF minutes, Thornton, Thomas will get all the SF minutes, Gordon, Mobley will get all the SG minutes. Davis, Hart will get all the PG minutes.

Why spend 2 million on someone who would be our 11th man?

Lets offer mobley and or thomas to a team in the luxury tax for a star that has one extra year on their contract. Potentially were talking about 35 million dollar savings for that team, theres got to be someone willing to do that.


----------



## matador1238

Teams that will pay luxury tax this year:

New York
Dallas
Cleveland
Miami
Denver
Lakers
Boston
Phoenix

I dont see any of them will trade their star player. Well...maybe Starbury...haha...but it aint going to happen. I think the Nets will trade Vince Carter but damn....look at this salary. It doesnt end til after 2010.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yamaneko said:


> if were not going to get miles lets just forget about it. Keep that roster spot open. No sense to pay 2 million to a 5 minute player. We are set at all positions.
> 
> Kaman, Camby, Thomas, will get all the center minutes. Camby, Thomas, Thornton will get all the PF minutes, Thornton, Thomas will get all the SF minutes, Gordon, Mobley will get all the SG minutes. Davis, Hart will get all the PG minutes.
> 
> Why spend 2 million on someone who would be our 11th man?
> 
> Lets offer mobley and or thomas to a team in the luxury tax for a star that has one extra year on their contract. Potentially were talking about 35 million dollar savings for that team, theres got to be someone willing to do that.


thats a very good point about the 2 mil 
so unless we can get another player via trade 
i think we should just chill 
and not panic
we still have a pretty decent lineup
and i doubt the west will be as strong as it was last year


----------



## Showtime87

A guy like Devin Brown can likely be had for 2 million, so why not? We need a little insurance here guys, especially with a team that seems to have an injury cloud following it around constantly. I would feel a lot more comfortable with one more solid bench player, somebody with substantial NBA experience that would be able to step if something unfortunate should happen to one of the guys in the 8-man rotation.


----------



## Starbury03

The spot isnt for a 5 min guy I have no idea where that thought is coming from. There is no back-up sf on the roster Thomas cant be counted on for that. With the injury history of this team and all the injury prone players on the team there needs to be depth and that is the purpose of picking up a back-up sf that can play. Thornton is in his second year and gordon is a rookie. They need more help if these guys dont produce a back-up wing is a necessity not a luxury looking at the roster.


----------



## Showtime87

Starbury03 said:


> The spot isnt for a 5 min guy I have no idea where that thought is coming from. There is no back-up sf on the roster Thomas cant be counted on for that. With the injury history of this team and all the injury prone players on the team there needs to be depth and that is the purpose of picking up a back-up sf that can play. Thornton is in his second year and gordon is a rookie. They need more help if these guys dont produce a back-up wing is a necessity not a luxury looking at the roster.


Thank you, you even hit on a few points that I missed.


----------



## yamaneko

> The spot isnt for a 5 min guy I have no idea where that thought is coming from. There is no back-up sf on the roster Thomas cant be counted on for that.


Thomas is actually better than thornton at this point for SF, until thornton can prove himself. Thomas i think can be coutned on for 30 minutes a game. Now, i forsee kaman and camby playing 35 minutes a game. Based on matches we can count on dunleavvy probably putting a powell or fazekas in the game about 10 minutes. So that leaves 16 minutes a game for Thomas at those front court positions. 

Thomas is not going to play only 16 minutes a game. Whoever starts at SF, whether its thornton (likely) or thomas, they will most likely get 30 minutes id say. Also, i do forsee gordon and mobley on the court together at times unless gordon is a total bust. That means mobley at SF for maybe 5 minutes a game.

I just dont think we should be concentrating on someone who might get DNPs or at most 5 to 10 minutes. 

Not when theres still time to shop around our contracts for someone who might be having a fire sale. 

Vince carter comes to mind, artest (doubtful since hes getting so much interest), ak47, michael redd, etc. etc. If we can get one of those guys without having to give up a starter, HOLY CRAP does that make our team better. Getting a maurice evans, azubuike, devin brown, etc. for the rest of our cap space doesnt really make us a better team. 

If we do run into injury problems, we can just get a minimum guy.


----------



## Starbury03

U still dont see the point. ITS A 82 GAME SEASON! not just one game where you can do your liite minute prediction that does count it foul trouble and other issuse such as match-ups. They need depth with the bar set so high to get into the playoffs the need every single game and cant wait for players to recover from injury or the wear and tear of the season. This isnt a video game.


----------



## joe shmoe

F*** Reuben Patterson, he brought nothing and to me he didn't outplay Thornton. He's a cancer and a sex offender, I'm glad we let him go.


----------



## yamaneko

Look at the high level teams of late. 

Lets take the champs. They had pretty much a 7-8 man rotation the whole year. Instead of being satisfied with just a couple star players, and filling out the roster with an average player, they went out and got garnett and allen. 
The other finals team, the lakers. They actually had about a 9 man rotation. But again, what did they do to put them over the hump? Went out and got pau gasol. Had their one move just been trading evans for ariza, they would not have been in the finals.

This is what im saying. Getting azubuike or evans, or a player of that stature does little to nothing for our championship hopes. Were still just as far away. However, using that cap space to pull of a great trade for a player much better DOES make us better, and gets us to a championship level team.

Heck, look at OUR best year. 05/06. Did we have/need a high priced 3rd SF? Even with the injuries? Maggette only played in 30 games that year. Radman we only had for 30 games. Q Ross played in 70 games. Heck even james singleton started 10 games at SF for us that year. 

Again, what we need to do is sit on that cap space and hope that we can get someone who is better than the guys on our roster for pennies on the dollar. Had we gotten azubuikie or evans, that doesnt really get us more wins, unless you think thornton AND thomas will go down win injuries, which no one can predict.


----------



## Starbury03

Its not about winning a champioship with the Clippers it's about being a respectable team that can compete and make the playoffs for more than one year. Only certain teams really have a chance to win the championship. 7 or 8 man rotations are used in the playoffs not during the regular season I have no idea where you are getting that from at all. There needs to be depth to make it through a season and have the best chance to compete every night it's as simple as that. What kind of great trade are they going to pull of for 2 or 3 mil dollars? There isnt much for that. I dont think the Clippers however if they do sign a wing that it should be a multi-year deal especially with the players left.


----------



## MrJayremmie

You guys will be alright. Keep your head up.

You guys will go out there and compete still, and some people have you sliding into that 8th spot in the tough *** west. That is saying alot.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I'm still pissed we didn't get Buike.


----------



## yamaneko

> Its not about winning a champioship with the Clippers it's about being a respectable team that can compete and make the playoffs for more than one year. Only certain teams really have a chance to win the championship.


What in the world? If youre a fan of any team, its ALWAYS about winning a championship. If not, then youre not hoping for your team to do the best possible. Yes, only certain teams have a chance to win the championship...teams like boston, lakers, etc. who go out and make the big moves to put their team over the hump. 



> 7 or 8 man rotations are used in the playoffs not during the regular season I have no idea where you are getting that from at all.


Im not saying that only 8 guys got in the game, im talking the guys who average like 20+ minutes a game. Those teams were not running 11 deep or whatever in talent. 



> There needs to be depth to make it through a season and have the best chance to compete every night it's as simple as that. What kind of great trade are they going to pull of for 2 or 3 mil dollars? There isnt much for that. I dont think the Clippers however if they do sign a wing that it should be a multi-year deal especially with the players left.


And the Clippers have depth. Arguably even more than the celtics did, albeit the starting 5 not as talented. What kind of trade can we pull off? Ive given many examples of trades that would work under the cap and would fit into what other teams want to do. Nets want to have cap space for lebron in 2010. They also have a glut up front. Carter and sean williams for mobley and thomas and pick would give nets financial flexiblity. 

What if the knicks decided they didnt want to give lee a big contract next year, because they too want to get under the luxury cap to make a lebron james run? With our cap space, mobley plus pick(s) for crawford and lee would save the knicks about 20 million dollars, not even considering resigning lee. 

What if dallas wants to save money? A mobley plus pick for josh howard would save them about 16 million dollars that cuban could use for the chicago cubs.

Theres plenty of teams out there willing to do desperate things due to the cap, due to rebuilding, etc. The last two years of trades shows it. Heck, look at the camby trade, the gasol trade, the philly trade, etc. etc. to see what teams are willing to do to get under a certain level, or to give them financial flexibility.


----------

